
What if nature, like corporations, had the rights of a person? - charliemagee
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/oct/12/nature-corporations-people-zuni-environment-mount-taylor
======
gozur88
Dupe:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12679384](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12679384)

~~~
gus_massa
From the FAQ:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

> _Are reposts ok?_

> _If a story has had significant attention in the last year or so, we kill
> reposts as duplicates. If not, a small number of reposts is ok._

So, ignore the dupes unless the previous post has something like 20 votes or
20 comments, I think there are not official hard numbers.

